# Do you know of a good migration agent??????



## Better-life (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello everyone again,

I know yet another question....I have been searching for days nows, to find a reputable agent, there are so many, I don't know who to go with!!!! 

Can anyone tell me of one they have or are using and are happy with everything, IT WOULD BE A BIG HELP!!! 

Many Thanks Debbie x


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Better-life said:


> Hello everyone again,
> 
> I know yet another question....I have been searching for days nows, to find a reputable agent, there are so many, I don't know who to go with!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi ya, we used an agent in Ireland and have found him so helpful he really knows his stuff he came highly recommended to us as well Oz-Visas.com > Home he was very affordable as well

Ive also heard great things about Go Matilida Go Matilda - Your Gateway to Australia - Australian Visas and Migration Planning
also George Lombard is meant to be excellent as well Contact Us | George Lombard Consultancy Pty. Ltd.

hope that helps


----------



## Better-life (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thank you!!!*

 Thanks alot I will take a look, how far down the line are you, have nearly got your visa etc...what part are you moving to?

Thanks Debbie x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree that we have heard good things about Go Matilda and also George Lombard. 

We used Welcome to The Emigration Group Website - A complete migration service for New Zealand and Australia because they were in the UK and we got their number from an emigration newspaper and then went for a free consultation. They got us in (I'm in IT and my husband is a gardener) when 2 other agents turned us down. We arrived in July 2007. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Better-life (Dec 9, 2007)

*Cheers*

Thats promising if you got in after 2 turned you down, I have just registered with them...so will let you know. Thanks for your advice.

Debbie x


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Better-life said:


> Thanks alot I will take a look, how far down the line are you, have nearly got your visa etc...what part are you moving to?
> 
> Thanks Debbie x


Hi Debbie we have applied for our visa and are doing our medicals in two weeks time so hopefully we should here back in time to go in June we are moving to Brisbane up to the sunshine coast looking forward to it and so are our lads they cant wait  good luck with it all keep us updated


----------



## Better-life (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi....you must be SO excited, which part of Brisbane are you heading to? What do you and your other half do? How long has it taken to get your visa's? Im sorry loads of questions.

It feels like we have a very large mountain to climb at the moment, just gathering info from all the agents at the moment, then will decide who to go with.

Kids keep asking me when we are going....I can't wait!!!

Debbie x


----------



## Derek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi there, dont know if your in Ireland or not but if you are here is an excellent agent that got us our visas. She is very good at what she does.Emerald Solutions- Liz o Hagan Lalor 045856296 or 08759187773


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Better-life said:


> Hi....you must be SO excited, which part of Brisbane are you heading to? What do you and your other half do? How long has it taken to get your visa's? Im sorry loads of questions.
> 
> It feels like we have a very large mountain to climb at the moment, just gathering info from all the agents at the moment, then will decide who to go with.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie 
heading to Maroochydore our friends sorted out a house for us and it will be ready for us when we get there right be side the beach ill be in heaven 
My DH is a metal fabricator / welder and im a beauty therapist we are going on his trade. I think when you start its not taking that long it was a long process thinking about it and saving the money the TRA was probably the hardest all the information thats why we used an agent for that we are doing the visa on line our selfs so fingers crossed it comes back in time 

My lads keep saying the same thig esp on the cold mornings my eldest hates wearing a coat but he has asthma and its acting up with the damp they keep asking the same and how long will the flight last and what filims will they watch gas 
and very exciteing!


----------



## von (Jan 30, 2008)

Better-life said:


> Hello everyone again,
> 
> I know yet another question....I have been searching for days nows, to find a reputable agent, there are so many, I don't know who to go with!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi there, just stumbled across this website and think it might be one I will visit a lot! We have got through the first stage of visa approval and have used an agent based in London called Ambler Collins. 0207 371 0213. They go through everything with you; organise your paperwork and dont send anything off until they know it is acceptable. That way, you dont waste time sending stuff getting out to Oz and then getting it sent back because you have missed something etc. They advise on type of visa and dont cost the earth either. Hope that helps.


----------



## Better-life (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi,

Just heard from GO MATILDA that we are a good case to go on Hubby's skills, shes getting prices together for us, were going to apply for a state sponsor, where we have to live in QLD for 2 yrs...........can't believe it, I know were still right at the very start, but its looking positive now.

WOW...a house by the beach....sounds FAB!!!!!

Have you looked into shipping all your stuff yet, goy any idea of costs??

Debbie xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

hello debbie, glad your having some joy! how are go matilda? was it just a case of goin on there website,and filling in there forms? and they got back to you? you said you got a trade sponser,does that mean a company have offerd your partner a job?


----------



## Better-life (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, 

No he hasn't been offered a job yet (still waiting to hear), but, GO MATILDA, are happy to process our application. We were worried that we wouldn't have enough points etc.... I did the online free assesment, then within a day they got in touch, and the lady who was assigned to us, was great at getting back to us and kept in contact. We haven't instructed them yet, as we haven't got all the money together yet, but when we do, I will certainly use them, on what Ive seen so far!!!

How are you doing....have you got any further with it all yet???

Debbie


----------

